# How to renew SA passport in the UK? (By post)



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been reading through the southafricahouse.uk website on the process to renew a SA passport. The more I read the more confusing it becomes. They have been closed a while now and one link on their website says they are open, and another says they are closed (No one also answers the phones)

Has anyone recently renewed their passport by post?
What forms do I need to complete? DHA-73 and DHA 9? (You need to send them a self addressed envelope to get these forms correct? So this would be the first step )

What documents do I need to submit with my renewals?
One reference says certified copies of:

Current passport
ID book or Smart ID Card
Marriage certificate

Really? ID Book and marriage cert? That can't be right.
I also need to get these certified by a commissioner of oath?

They certainly don't make this easy. 

Can passports renewed once they expire? Mine expired 2 months ago.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

No one recently applied?


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

I heard they opened end March, but can't confirm this myself. When I applied in person two years ago, they asked for a stack of supporting documents (ID, old passport, marriage certificate, copy of spouse's passport, documentation allowing me to be in the UK - if you are a dual citizen you also need to show how you acquired foreign citizenship, and your retention of SA citizenship). If you apply by post you will need to get fingerprints taken somewhere.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

JS123 said:


> I heard they opened end March, but can't confirm this myself. When I applied in person two years ago, they asked for a stack of supporting documents (ID, old passport, marriage certificate, copy of spouse's passport, documentation allowing me to be in the UK - if you are a dual citizen you also need to show how you acquired foreign citizenship, and your retention of SA citizenship). If you apply by post you will need to get fingerprints taken somewhere.


Sounds like a complete nightmare. Some posts I've read is that you have do it in person to get your fingerprints done.
I will probably need to take a day off and go to London to get it all done.


----------



## Ticklefish (May 17, 2016)

Hi, my spouse tried the postal route (sending a self-addressed-stamped-envelope) as per their recommendations. They are meant to send a particular form that has a unique number on it. On the website it says this form cannot be downloaded from the internet. The other forms can be downloaded.
We never received a reply or any forms. 
After about 3 weeks of waiting we drove to London on 27 May 2021 and went to SA House. At SA House my spouse was told to go to a building just down the road - 15 Whitehall. There were some instructions on the door which I will type out below this message.

At this building my spouse was told by the security guard that she (the guard) was doing my spouse a "BIG FAVOUR" by providing the forms, as she was not required to do it. Although my spouse explained the situation, the guard went on a bit about what a BIG FAVOUR it was. My spouse thanked her profusely. I'm not sure if the guard was expecting something more, but this was not forthcoming.

My spouse has yet to submit the forms. You will see from the notice that was on their door, we followed the first step, but had no response. I would recommend you go fetch the forms. I'm not sure what the implications are with regards to your passport having already expired. I suggest (if you are on Facebook) - to seek out the SA forums (there are several). People on those forums may have had previous experience and be able to give you guidance. 

The instructions on the door:
<start copy of doorway notice>

POSTAL APPLICATIONS
Step No 1
Download guidelines and application forms using the link below








Civic Services - South African High Commission


Civic Services Civic Services All South African Citizens including dual citizens living abroad must keep their South African passports valid at all times when abroad. It is advisable to apply for your new passport 12 months before expiry of your current passport. South African citizens must...




southafricahouse.uk





Request additional application forms (forms with unique bar code) if you will be applying via post, by sending an A4 Self-addressed pre-paid (1st class Large stamp) envelope (per applicant) with a note stating the forms required and the age of the applicant. 
NB: Royal Mail: If the postage stamp on the envelope is insufficient or the envelope is the wrong size, the forms will NOT be mailed to you.

Step No 2
Fully complete all forms received and prepare your supporting documents per guidelines received. Post your application forms and requirements to:

South African High Commission
15 Whitehall
London
SW1A 2DD

website: www.southafricahouse.uk 

<end copy of doorway notice>


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to try and send a SAE and see what happens. Not holding my breath. 

Now that you spouse has the forms, how is she going to get her fingerprints done?


----------



## Ticklefish (May 17, 2016)

John__Q said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to try and send a SAE and see what happens. Not holding my breath.
> 
> Now that you spouse has the forms, how is she going to get her fingerprints done?


There is a place that does it by appointment see UK Fingerprints - The UK’s Oldest, Full-Time, Professional Fingerprint Agency. But we are still looking into options.


----------



## C.JR (7 mo ago)

Hi John, I am currently having the same issue, could you let me know the route you have taken? And if you’ve had any success? I am struggling to get answers. thank you in advance!


----------

